# Bilt Hamber Auto Wash Review



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Product - Bilt Hamber Auto Wash *

So having used and reviewed the Nanolex Pure Shampoo only a few weeks ago, I thought I would try another Shampoo I have this wash. The shampoo in question is from Bilt Hamber, who also make a fantastic snow foam, this shampoo is called Auto Wash.

*Bilt Hamber describe the product as:*

_Bilt-Hamber auto-wash is a new technology, highly powerful, environmentally friendly vehicle shampoo, formulated and manufactured to allow you to effortlessly, gently and effectively clean your paintwork before waxing.

Auto-wash is anti-corrosive to bare steel too, ideal for owners of older vehicles which may have stone chips or exposed areas of mild steel. This is also an advantage in modern cars where the entrapment of corrosive elements carried by some detergents in folded seams accelerates the corrosion of modern vehicles. The highly-concentrated formula means that less is needed to add to your water.

Not only do you save money, but the added benefit of this is simple - there is less matter to remove from your paintwork prior to polishing. Our auto-wash will chamois off with ease to leave a perfectly clean body ready for further treatment. In fact, as a single shampoo can be carried out with just a single teaspoon, one wash will cost you less than 15p

Bilt-Hamber auto-wash uses powerful surfactants to create a high foam level. This simply means that particulate matter is lifted away from the paint, where it can be safely removed with reduced risk of scratching or damage to your car's paintwork. auto-wash is quite simply the best car shampoo out there.

Contains no colourants, waxes, perfumes or thickeners

Class-leading long-term protection on steel

Highly concentrated

Will chamois off with effortless ease

Gently lifts dirt away from older paintwork first

Up to 60 washes from one bottle_

*My opinion on Auto Wash*

Having been very impressed with the Nanolex Pure Shampoo I felt sure this wouldn't be as good but I was very wrong and see now why this has got such good reviews everywhere I have looked. 
I followed the guide lines although I couldn't help but believe it wasn't enough but used only one teaspoon of the product (5ml), which must be said and probably the only negative, doesn't smell that good.

I filled the bucket up with hot water and then gave it a few blasts with the Karcher which created a very thick, almost creamy lather. Through-out the use of this the shampoo foam remained consistent and the cleaning properties of it were excellent, taking off a few grease like stains on the lower sections of my car with ease! This can also be used neat for very stubborn stains and even Tar I have read, applied via a cotton bud.



*Final Comments*

I would rate this as the best Shampoo I have used for cost/performance compared to others but like I said previous, the only negative I found was the smell which once diluted isn't an issue, I personally am just used to Shampoo's having a nicer fragrance, due to this I would give the Bilt Hamber Auto Wash a *9.5/10* from me.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Brian,
Thanks for the positive remarks about auto-wash, I'll be sure to pass the comments on to the lab!
By the way auto-wash just won Best Car Shampoo in Auto Express mag for the 3rd time on the trot!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the comments one shampoo ive yet to try


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Must admit I bought a bottle years ago and its really really good  (Along with their clay, deox gel and some paint which I forget the name of)


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Is that a mop bucket?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

it is indeed, is that an issue?


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

It would work better with a swissvax logo on the side... duh


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Haha obviously!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nice review. i am in the market for a shampoo so might give this a whirl


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Just received my delivery of Bilt Hamber goodies....happy days...tried and tested products and I will not be persuaded to use others...


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

Ive almost finished my bottle of BH auto wash but everytime i use it doesn't seem to foam up at all. 

I use the cap as a quide as to how much to use and its diluted into a 20l bucket (probably 16/17l full.)

I also ony have access to cold water when cleaning my car, could this be a possible reason as to why it doesn't foam? I am very impressed with the cleaning power so to speak but just feel im doing something wrong :lol: What could it be?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Well I have stabbed the foam lance in here and gave it a blast to sud it up initially, are you doing that to activate the suds?

But I will say the water I use if quite warm, take it into the house and fill with the bath tap as warm water really improves cleaning power.


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

Not blasted it with any foam just pressured water, i would have thought that would be adequate. I will have to try warm water tonight, ill let you know how it goes!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

jackzx84 said:


> Not blasted it with any foam just pressured water, i would have thought that would be adequate. I will have to try warm water tonight, ill let you know how it goes!


Apologies Jack, I was dremaing when I wrote this. I meant I gave it a blast with the jet washer nozzle to sud it up initially!


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Apologies Jack, I was dremaing when I wrote this. I meant I gave it a blast with the jet washer nozzle to sud it up initially!


Oh haha! It did seem a bit like cheating  The only difference is the warm water then? 1 cap full is just as much as, if not more than, a teaspoons worth?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

jackzx84 said:


> Oh haha! It did seem a bit like cheating  The only difference is the warm water then? 1 cap full is just as much as, if not more than, a teaspoons worth?


Yep, I would guess you are using more than the 5ml/teaspoon as quoted so should be even more suds than I get.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Brilliant shampoo. Smell is 'traditional', but performance is where it's at. If you want more foam, spray the pressure washer into the bucket. Same for Autoglym's shampoo's.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Never had super suds with it but cleans great, have gone through 3 of my five bottles i think now... yes had for years so little needed.


----------

